# Rural Metro/ PMT/ Southwest : Arizona



## WildlandEMT89 (Jul 29, 2014)

Hello all,
I recently just filled out applications for work as a basic With Rural metro in Mesa and Payson and am looking for some insight as to how the company operates and If it is a good idea to follow up with calls to the HR director or just let it wait itself out. As well as what the selection process is for this division as from what I hear they are all a bit different.
I have no experience with this company and things ive read about Rural Metro in the past have kept me at arms distance from them until now, but I tanked my interview with another big company so I was put on a 6 month waitlist but encouraged to apply again by the HR manager and he would skate me through to the interview section.
But I dont really have several months to sit around unemployed until then.

So TLDR:
what is it like working for Rural Metro (PMT/ Southwest) Payson/ Mesa OPS and what is the selection process like?


----------



## wanderingmedic (Jul 30, 2014)

WildlandEMT89 said:


> Hello all,
> I recently just filled out applications for work as a basic With Rural metro in Mesa and Payson and am looking for some insight as to how the company operates and If it is a good idea to follow up with calls to the HR director or just let it wait itself out. As well as what the selection process is for this division as from what I hear they are all a bit different.
> I have no experience with this company and things ive read about Rural Metro in the past have kept me at arms distance from them until now, but I tanked my interview with another big company so I was put on a 6 month waitlist but encouraged to apply again by the HR manager and he would skate me through to the interview section.
> But I dont really have several months to sit around unemployed until then.
> ...



It has been a while for me, but since no one else has chimed in I'll do my best to help. 

1) Yes I do think it is worthwhile to followup application submissions with a phone call or email. Generally that goes for anywhere. It's what I do, especially if I do not hear back within a week of submitting the application. I have actually had online application systems malfunction, and without my phone call the company would never have seen my app. I did find however, that RM was pretty responsive to my application without a phone call from me. Either way, it never hurts to pick up the phone and show some initiative. 

2) RM owns PMT and Southwest ambo in the valley. See if you can apply to those subsidiaries as well. When I was back in the PHX area a couple months ago, some of the PMT emt's were wearing RM uniforms, while working PMT trucks :wacko:

3) I can't speak to their selection process specifically. They are a pretty typical private ambo company from what I can tell, except you probably don't have to worry about medicare/medicaid fraud there as much because of their size. They have somewhat of a revolving door, and most people who work there are waiting to get hired by a FD. Generally speaking, I have found their FTO's were great, and most of their employees were on par with acceptable standards of care. 

Sorry I couldn't be more specific. I don't live in AZ anymore. Let us know how it goes. It would be great if you could share some of the answers to your questions if you find them.


----------



## WildlandEMT89 (Jul 30, 2014)

azemtb255 said:


> It has been a while for me, but since no one else has chimed in I'll do my best to help.
> 
> 1) Yes I do think it is worthwhile to followup application submissions with a phone call or email. Generally that goes for anywhere. It's what I do, especially if I do not hear back within a week of submitting the application. I have actually had online application systems malfunction, and without my phone call the company would never have seen my app. I did find however, that RM was pretty responsive to my application without a phone call from me. Either way, it never hurts to pick up the phone and show some initiative.
> 
> ...



Thanks for chiming in. 
When I applied it was through the pmt/southwest company websites but both transfer you to the rural metro master job application site, where there was no specific designation as to which company in particular the job was for only the division. 
One things I'm finding strange is I can't find a working HR number for pmt or southwest. Not sure if that's due to them both being handled by RM these days or something else.

It's good to hear that they have quality employees and FTOs as I've really been trying to avoid any shady companies, even though it has come at the cost of experience.


----------



## azbrewcrew (Jul 30, 2014)

Where do I start.....lol. send me a PM. I can answer questions you may have


----------



## WildlandEMT89 (Jul 31, 2014)

Interview with southwest tomorrow morning, will post some details on how they work.


----------



## WildlandEMT89 (Aug 1, 2014)

So the interview went well and the whole interview was one on one.
Shifts are abc and abc Kelly 12/24 hour shifts.
IFT and EMS with EMT/EMT EMT/MEDIC EMT/ RN.
Everyone is expected to be available 2 hours after shift for holdover.
96-100 hour weekly cap when picking up shifts but normally OT is built in.
Probation is 3-6 months.

I won't post company specific interview stuff but it seems pretty standard.

Here's hoping it works out


----------



## SandpitMedic (Aug 1, 2014)

Typical pay?


----------



## wanderingmedic (Aug 2, 2014)

I heard a rumor a while ago that PMT and SW were phasing out their medics, do you know if that is true? It would make sense to me since all the valley FDs are ALS, and they can ride in if necessary. Heck, in scottsdale PMT sends a Medic/EMT truck, and a fire medic rides in with the pt as well per policy...so there are usually two medics in back on most calls.


----------



## WildlandEMT89 (Aug 2, 2014)

azemtb255 said:


> I heard a rumor a while ago that PMT and SW were phasing out their medics, do you know if that is true? It would make sense to me since all the valley FDs are ALS, and they can ride in if necessary. Heck, in scottsdale PMT sends a Medic/EMT truck, and a fire medic rides in with the pt as well per policy...so there are usually two medics in back on most calls.



I didn't hear any mention of that, I am just a lowly basic though. They feeling I got was that they were still hiring at all three provider roles.


----------



## azbrewcrew (Aug 2, 2014)

No. They are not phasing out medics. Things are about to get real interesting though. AMR is coming to town. ..its not a matter of if...its when


----------



## WildlandEMT89 (Aug 2, 2014)

azbrewcrew said:


> AMR is coming to town. ..its not a matter of if...its when



This is a fact. And seems to be sooner rather than later.


----------



## azbrewcrew (Aug 2, 2014)

Yep. They have their CON hearing in a week or two


----------



## 9D4 (Aug 2, 2014)

WildlandEMT89 said:


> This is a fact. And seems to be sooner rather than later.


FWIW, I was told that the contracts for most of the Phoenix area are going up for bids in just a few months. And RM hasn't had any actual competition in ages. But AMR is definitely going to be on that.


----------



## WildlandEMT89 (Aug 8, 2014)

So I was offered a FT position recently which is great news for me. The Offer came via phone call and was followed up with a email. 
Post conditional offer you are required to submit for background check and drug screening. You then schedule your fitting for uniforms and boots. 
Starting pay for basic is at $11/hr with 8-12 hour shifts in IFT truck.


----------



## Cali-emt (Aug 22, 2014)

Congrats WildlandEMT 

I just got an interview with Southwest for medic, anyone know starting pay?

Sidenote...AMR eh? whens the county contract up for RM? I presume like California, ambulance companies can make a bid on the contract when it expires?


----------



## MonkeySquasher (Sep 11, 2014)

You know, I posted a very similar thread around 6mo ago and got no replies..  -_-  haha

I actually just moved down here and start at Southwest on Monday (9/15).  Since I'm a Medic transfer from Buffalo, I might have less probation time, which I'm fine with.

Cali-emt - Pay seems to be set on a structure in their CBA based off of number of years on your NREMT-P card.  I have 2 years and am starting at 13.24ish, I think.  A big pay cut from what I was making in Buffalo (about to be bumped to 15.07), but with the built-in overtime I'll actually make more money.


----------



## Cali-emt (Sep 11, 2014)

Thanks for the info Monkey, looks like I'll be taking about the same pay cut... Actually more because I have less than 1 year under my belt ><... I've heard that they make you do some time on CCT side prior to 911, have you heard the same?
Thanks again for the info, much appreciated


----------



## WildlandEMT89 (Sep 11, 2014)

Cali-emt said:


> Thanks for the info Monkey, looks like I'll be taking about the same pay cut... Actually more because I have less than 1 year under my belt ><... I've heard that they make you do some time on CCT side prior to 911, have you heard the same?
> Thanks again for the info, much appreciated


Everyone regardless of cert level starts out in an if or nurse rig. After probationary period (3 months)  you can bid onto some ems rigs and bidding power is based on seniority with the company.

From what I have seen/heard it's taking medics a lot longer to win ems shifts due to competition.


----------



## MonkeySquasher (Sep 11, 2014)

From what I've heard, since I'm a transfer, I only technically have to do 5 shifts of ride time (2 IFT, 2 911, 1 CCT) just to get used to pumps and radios and such.  Then I'll need some IFT time, though not the whole 3mo, unless I can't get on a 911 shift.  I won't care, so long as I'm on an ABC/ABC-Kelly.


----------



## WildlandEMT89 (Sep 11, 2014)

MonkeySquasher said:


> From what I've heard, since I'm a transfer, I only technically have to do 5 shifts of ride time (2 IFT, 2 911, 1 CCT) just to get used to pumps and radios and such.  Then I'll need some IFT time, though not the whole 3mo, unless I can't get on a 911 shift.  I won't care, so long as I'm on an ABC/ABC-Kelly.



In not sure, I know a medic that transferred from southern az ops and has to do probation still, they got to keep seniority they have built up though.
If you don't have to do probation all the more power to you.

For medics the training period where you are a 3rd rider is minimum 5 shifts then they let you loose on the public.

IF shifts are all 3/4split and ems is abc straight or kelly.


----------



## Cali-emt (Sep 11, 2014)

Thanks for the scoop! Hope orientation goes well


----------



## azbrewcrew (Sep 12, 2014)

West Valley EMS bids are running in that 3-4 year seniority range and East Valley EMS is in the 2 year range currently.


----------



## Cali-emt (Sep 12, 2014)

What  exactly is a seniority range?


----------



## azbrewcrew (Sep 12, 2014)

Years of seniority.


----------



## MonkeySquasher (Sep 12, 2014)

Glad to hear!  I'm coming in with 3yrs and want East Valley, so hopefully that benefits me.  (Too bad I left the company at one point, would be 7yrs.  -_-)

Cali, are you in the orientation class starting Monday?


----------



## azbrewcrew (Sep 12, 2014)

Unfortunately your transfer seniority is just in regards to your vacation/PTO time.


----------



## MonkeySquasher (Sep 12, 2014)

Ah, the shift bids will probably go off of Union/CBA seniority?


----------



## azbrewcrew (Sep 12, 2014)

Correct


----------



## ViolynEMT (Sep 17, 2014)

I just got my Az license a week and a half ago. I was really hoping to start out PT. I've heard that Southwest doesn't hire PT anymore, but PMT does. I'll have to see.
 I've looked into applying for Lifeline in Prescott/Prescott Valley for reserves. I've heard it's a great company to work for. May be I'll try that until AMR gets here. (Wish they'd hurry up)
Any advice out there for PT?


----------



## Cali-emt (Nov 22, 2014)

MonkeySquasher said:


> Ah, the shift bids will probably go off of Union/CBA seniority?



Nope I'll be starting next month. what's your opinion of it so far?


----------



## WildlandEMT89 (Dec 1, 2014)

AMR owns Lifeline in Prescott now but hires as reserves (mandatory availablility for 2 shifts a month). Our Southwest (Rural Metro) IAFF union currently has no contracts with the company and hasnt for several years so bid seniority is based solely on time with company and you are going to need close to a year to win a bid anywhere for EMS. Guardian ambulance in flagstaff is hiring reserves currently and if you want part time, you wont find a better company than guardian.


----------

